# Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms



## Fiery James

Hi guys,

I've got Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms in my grubby hands.  

I'm leaving work soon, but off to my 8-year old's birthday party.  Later tonight, I shall try to answer some questions, if you've got 'em.

Easy stuff first (stuff I can look up and answer), with more complicated stuff over the next week.

- JB


----------



## kilamanjaro

Stat adjustments for Tieflings and Dragonborm?  Racial ability for Half-Elves?


----------



## bargle0

What are the racial modifiers and powers, where there are differences from previous material?


----------



## Peraion Graufalke

Expertise feats:
- Is there one for holy symbols?

- Is there such a thing as Versatile Expertise (or something similiar)?

- What does Rod Expertise do?


----------



## Tazawa

Cavaliers

-Do they receive a mount? If so, is it a natural animal or a summonable/dismissable celestial mount? Can a Cavalier chose not to get a mount? Do they get something else instead?


----------



## lutecius

any word on multiclassing? I know it has been announced for february, but still...


----------



## Aegeri

kilamanjaro said:


> Stat adjustments for Tieflings and Dragonborm?  Racial ability for Half-Elves?




Yeah, I am dying to know this as well. Especially if they have changed dilettante.


----------



## Scholar & Brutalman

Like everyone else, I'm curious to know what the new racial mods are.

Also, the preview for the new Hunter Bow Ranger build gets an encounter power called Disruptive Shot. Can you tell me more about it?




Aegeri said:


> Yeah, I am dying to know this as well. Especially if they have changed dilettante.




They've already described the new half-elf power you can take instead of dilletante in the last podcast. It's a minor-action close burst 5 that gives one target a leaderish effect: make a save, shift 2, power bonus to next attack or skill check.


----------



## Mengu

Aegeri said:


> Yeah, I am dying to know this as well. Especially if they have changed dilettante.




We already know from the podcast that half-elves have a new encounter power in place of dilettante. It can do like 4 different things, close burst 5, self or ally, saving throw or, shift up to 2 squares, or power bonus to attack roll or skill check.

Edit: Ninja'ed


----------



## Drakhar

Do Hexblades really only have 1 at-will? Is the Fey Pact weapon a light blade or heavy blade? I'd also be interested in the new stats for the races.


----------



## AntlerDruid

What are the new racial modifiers for the drow?

Any other changes to the drow?


----------



## Vael

Any info on the Druid's Dailies would be great. They got a mention in the podcast in that their mechanics were slightly different, so I'd love a spoiler on that.

Like everyone else, I'm eager to know the new optional stats for all the races.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

kilamanjaro said:


> Stat adjustments for Tieflings and Dragonborm? Racial ability for Half-Elves?




Tiefling: +2 CHA; +2 CON or +2 INT
Dragonborn: +2 CHA; +2 STR or +2 CON

Half-Elf: Knack for Success (Minor, Encounter) - you or ally within close burst 5 can do one of: make a save, shift 2, +2 attack, +4 skill check


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

bargle0 said:


> What are the racial modifiers and powers, where there are differences from previous material?




Dragonborn: (as above), +1 attack while bloodied, surge value is 1/4 Max hp + Con modifier, Dragon Breath (encounter, minor)

Drow: +2 DEX; +2 WIS or +2 CHA
Fey Origin, Trance, choice of power (minor, encounter): Cloud of Darkness burst 1 blocks LOS except for you, or DARKFIRE range 10 attack that gives you CA against the target and they can't go invisible.

HALF-ELF: +2 CON; +2 WIS or +2 CHA
Dual Heritage (take either elf or human feats), +1 Diplomacy, Knack for Success

HALF-ORC: +2 DEX; +2 STR or +2 CON
gain 5 Temp hp when first bloodied, +2 speed when charging, Furious Assault (encounter, free, do extra [w] when you hit with an attack)

Human is the same as Fallen Lands

Tiefling
As above, +1 attack against bloodied, Fire Resistance, Infernal Wrath (free attack action against an enemy that hits you)


----------



## GMforPowergamers

Please tell me if there are any warlock weapon attacks that do not requare that soul blade thing...

also is the fey pact weapon like a raiper?


----------



## captainspud

Still no Int/Con race. 

<-- holds out for Warforged


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Peraion Graufalke said:


> Expertise feats:
> - Is there one for holy symbols?
> 
> - Is there such a thing as Versatile Expertise (or something similiar)?
> 
> - What does Rod Expertise do?




FEAT Categories are the same as Fallen Lands, with the additions of:

COMBAT INSIGHT FEATS (3 feats)
IMPLEMENT TRAINING has ROD instead of ORB
LEARNING AND LORE (6 feats)
PRIMAL SOUL (3 feats)
UNDERDARK LORE (3 feats)
WILDERNESS LORE (4 feats)

A quick look - I think all of the feats from Fallen Lands are in there, so there's just more in the new book.

ROD EXPERTISE: +1 attack, +1 shield bonus to AC and REFLEX.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Tazawa said:


> Cavaliers
> 
> -Do they receive a mount? If so, is it a natural animal or a summonable/dismissable celestial mount? Can a Cavalier chose not to get a mount? Do they get something else instead?




Quick read-through shows: a level 4 power that lets you give speed bonus to your mount and allied mounts outside of combat.  Doesn't actually give you a mount.

I don't see anything else about gaining a mount with a quick glance through.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

lutecius said:


> any word on multiclassing? I know it has been announced for february, but still...




I've only given the book a quick glance, really reading while I type.

But I see nothing indicating multiclassing is covered in this book at all.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Scholar & Brutalman said:


> Like everyone else, I'm curious to know what the new racial mods are.
> 
> Also, the preview for the new Hunter Bow Ranger build gets an encounter power called Disruptive Shot. Can you tell me more about it?
> 
> .




DISRUPTIVE SHOT: Dex vs. AC, Encounter, One creature, 1[w]+Dex mod AND you choose for the target to be either immobilized (save ends) or dazed (save ends).  (Damage scales at 17th and 27th level)

MISS: Half damage and the target is slowed until EoYNT


----------



## mrphoenix

Fiery_Dragon said:


> FEAT Categories are the same as Fallen Lands, with the additions of:
> 
> COMBAT INSIGHT FEATS (3 feats)
> IMPLEMENT TRAINING has ROD instead of ORB
> LEARNING AND LORE (6 feats)
> PRIMAL SOUL (3 feats)
> UNDERDARK LORE (3 feats)
> WILDERNESS LORE (4 feats)
> 
> A quick look - I think all of the feats from Fallen Lands are in there, so there's just more in the new book.
> 
> ROD EXPERTISE: +1 attack, +1 shield bonus to AC and REFLEX.




Oh no! No new expertise feats for implement users (daggers, holy symbols, totems,...) =(


----------



## Zsig

What does Disruptive Shot (Hunter encounter attack power) do?

I also second the question about druid daily powers (any wildshape in there?)

Thanks

EDIT: Ninja'ed
Though, you didn't say whether it is a standard action or an immediate action...


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Drakhar said:


> Do Hexblades really only have 1 at-will? Is the Fey Pact weapon a light blade or heavy blade? I'd also be interested in the new stats for the races.




HEXBLADE at level 1 gets:

-Eldritch bold (Warlock Attack 1)
- Pact Reward (bonus to damage rolls -fey (DEX) or infernal (CON) pact)
- Pact Boon
--- Fey Pact: Soul Step (at will teleport when you drop enemy to 0)
--- Infernal Pact: Soul Feast (at will gain temp hp when you drop enemy)
- Pact Weapon:
---fey gives rapier that grants at will attack CHA vs AC, cold damage, +2 to all Defenses against the enemy until end of next turn; also grants encounter attack that does 2[w] cold and psychic and is CHA vs WILL
--- infernal gives heavy blade that grants at will attack CHA vs AC, necrotic damage and +2 Defenses as above; also grants encounter that does 2[w] fire and necrotic

fey blade is +3 prof and 1d10, infernal blade is +2 prof and 1d12.

They also get a Daily at level 1.

So in addition to eldritch blast, there is an at-will attack power that comes from their pact weapon.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

*is the Dragonborn*

Breath Weapon still not enhanceable via implement or magic items? Did they change the attack progression from +2/+4/+6 to +3/+5/+7  by any chance ? 

too bad about the stat combo, it would have helped at bit.

Any paragon paths / EDs for dragonborn? Or rangers? Anything that actually looks good for non-E rangers to take?


----------



## GMforPowergamers

Fiery_Dragon said:


> HEXBLADE at level 1 gets:
> 
> -Eldritch bold (Warlock Attack 1)
> - Pact Reward (bonus to damage rolls -fey (DEX) or infernal (CON) pact)
> - Pact Boon
> --- Fey Pact: Soul Step (at will teleport when you drop enemy to 0)
> --- Infernal Pact: Soul Feast (at will gain temp hp when you drop enemy)
> - Pact Weapon:
> ---fey gives rapier that grants at will attack CHA vs AC, cold damage, +2 to all Defenses against the enemy until end of next turn; also grants encounter attack that does 2[w] cold and psychic and is CHA vs WILL
> --- infernal gives heavy blade that grants at will attack CHA vs AC, necrotic damage and +2 Defenses as above; also grants encounter that does 2[w] fire and necrotic
> 
> fey blade is +3 prof and 1d10, infernal blade is +2 prof and 1d12.
> 
> They also get a Daily at level 1.
> 
> So in addition to eldritch blast, there is an at-will attack power that comes from their pact weapon.




awsomesauce so far...but are any of the weapon attacks that can use weapons other then the pact weapons??


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Zsig said:


> What does Disruptive Shot (Hunter encounter attack power) do?
> 
> Though, you didn't say whether it is a standard action or an immediate action...




Standard Action.  That'll be new at our table.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Breath Weapon still not enhanceable via implement or magic items? Did they change the attack progression from +2/+4/+6 to +3/+5/+7 by any chance ?
> 
> too bad about the stat combo, it would have helped at bit.
> 
> Any paragon paths / EDs for dragonborn? Or rangers? Anything that actually looks good for non-E rangers to take?




+2/+4/+6

Don't seen any racial EDs at quick glance.  Not 100% sure yet, but it looks the same as Fallen Lands - there's only 1 ED included in this book, DESTINED SCION, for all classes.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

GMforPowergamers said:


> awsomesauce so far...but are any of the weapon attacks that can use weapons other then the pact weapons??




Nope.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Zsig said:


> I also second the question about druid daily powers (any wildshape in there?)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Druid Daily
> 1: Heat Metal, Shillelagh, Vexing Overgrowth
> 2: Bear's Strength, Cat's Grace, Elk's Fortitude, Seed of Healing,
> 5: Destructive Harvest, Hunger of the Land, Life Blood Harvest
> 6: Eagle's Splendor, Owl's Wisdom, Serpent's Cunning, Leaf Wall
> etc. etc.
> 
> Level 16: Thousand Faces - first mention of polymorph power -allows you to assume any humanoid form
> 
> I don't see any wildshape powers at this time.


----------



## GMforPowergamers

Bear's Strength, Cat's Grace, Elk's Fortitude, Eagle's Splendor, Owl's Wisdom, Serpent's Cunning,
those all sound like the abiltiy uping spells from 3e and 3.5... so I must know how these work... 

I am not asking for word for word (although I wont turn that down) but atleast the base idea...


----------



## tuxgeo

Regarding Bard AT-WILL attack powers: 
1. Any variation from the so-far constant "One creature" targeting? 
2. Any Area or Close At-Wills? 
3. Anything besides MisMark that attacks REF? (The other existing Bard At-Wills attack AC (3 each) or Will (3 each).)

Edit: Bad question, sorry. That's what I get for relying on (aging) memory; either that, or wishful thinking. Plz. disregard. . . .


----------



## samursus

Don't think bards are in HotFK, are they?


----------



## Klaus

samursus said:


> Don't think bards are in HotFK, are they?



No, they're not.

Druids, Rangers, Paladins and Warlocks.


----------



## Ishi

I'm curious as to what sort of non-standard features hexblades get at higher levels. Thanks for the info!


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

*Any interesting*

feats / powers / PPs for Paladins, poachable by non-E paladins of course 

Specifically any ranged encounter powers for paladins or neat dailies. 

Also, are there new magic items in this book? Like new weapons and armors? I'd love to hear about those...thx


----------



## CelticMutt

Fiery_Dragon said:


> Drow: +2 DEX; +2 WIS or +2 CHA
> Fey Origin, Trance, choice of power (minor, encounter): Cloud of Darkness burst 1 blocks LOS except for you, or DARKFIRE range 10 attack that gives you CA against the target and they can't go invisible.



Wait ... does this mean they lost Darkvision?  I hope not.  I like the stat mods for the races, but that would make me right upset.


----------



## FreeTheSlaves

Q1) Are their more virtues for paladin/cavaliers, i.e. compassion or justice?
Q2) What's the gist of the Paladins righteous radiance & shield?

Ok, that's 3 questions ;-)


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

GMforPowergamers said:


> Bear's Strength, Cat's Grace, Elk's Fortitude, Eagle's Splendor, Owl's Wisdom, Serpent's Cunning,
> those all sound like the abiltiy uping spells from 3e and 3.5... so I must know how these work...
> 
> I am not asking for word for word (although I wont turn that down) but atleast the base idea...




Eagle's Splendor: Daily Minor, you or 1 ally, gains following until end of next extended rest: +1 to CHA attacks, +1 to Will, +2 CHA checks and CHA-based skill checks

Owl's Wisdom: low-light vision, +1 to Will, +2 to WIS checks and WIS-based skill checks

Serpent's Cunning: +1 to INT attacks, training in one skill, +2 to INT checks and INT-based skills


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

CelticMutt said:


> Wait ... does this mean they lost Darkvision? I hope not. I like the stat mods for the races, but that would make me right upset.




They have darkvision.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

FreeTheSlaves said:


> Q1) Are their more virtues for paladin/cavaliers, i.e. compassion or justice?
> Q2) What's the gist of the Paladins righteous radiance & shield?
> 
> Ok, that's 3 questions ;-)





This book just has Virtue of Sacrifice and Virtue of Valor.

Righteous Radiance: At-will opportunity, enemy who shifts or makes an attack (not including you or another defender aura) while in your defender aura takes 3+CHA mod radiant damage.

Righteous Shield: encounter, immed. interrupt, close burst 3. an ally within 3 is damaged by an attack; you take the damage instead of the target and gain +2 attack until end of your next turn.


----------



## dammitbiscuit

Do we get a Flail Expertise yet?


----------



## yesnomu

Do sentinels really get only one at-will? Are the options at least numbered (so that they could take normal druid ones)?

Does Combined Attack ever do anything else besides the druid and companion attacking? Do the animals' basic attacks gain extra effects? Do the auras improve at all?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Arivendel

Any chance theres a Polearm Expertise?


----------



## UngeheuerLich

So Day long buff spells are back?

Intersting... not... first thing I am not very enthusiastic about... but whatever...

Rod Expertise explains why you summon your pact weapon in the other hand... I still do not consider it a feat tax... I consider it like ADnD weapon proficiency 

Hmmh a question...

1. Is the scout secondary attack really a free action, not a no action attack?

2. Some interesting items?


----------



## CasvalRemDeikun

Arivendel said:


> Any chance theres a Polearm Expertise?



 For all the weapons that are exclusively polearms?  I doubt we will see one, but something that adds to reach might be good.


----------



## SpydersWebbing

Love the new pally mark. It finally penalizes shifting! And the encounter power they get is really nice too. 

I'd ask questions, but I have a feeling that I should just sit back and watch. This could be good.


----------



## Psikus

Is it true that druids only get one at-will power? What options are there for the slot?

Can you show us some examples of Wilderness Knacks (a feature for rangers and druids)?

Are there any cool Hexblade attacks? Everything we have seen, apart from the summoned ally, seems to be very bland stuff (though names and flavor are pretty awesome).

What about equipment? Are they showing any new common magic items?


----------



## Arivendel

The Ranger Wilderness Knacks... what are those exactly?


Edit: Also any info on the Cavalier level 8 Spell? does it grant a mount?


----------



## captainspud

dammitbiscuit said:


> Do we get a Flail Expertise yet?






Arivendel said:


> Any chance theres a Polearm Expertise?




Neither of those weapon groups is in Essentials, so it's very unlikely we'll see Expertise feats for them in the book. Possibly in Dragon, though.


----------



## kilpatds

*Anything for old melee warlocks?*

Are there any utility powers or new daily powers for the hexblade that function for non-hexblades?  Anything that my old melee Conlock can use?


----------



## Phreddkroe

What's the Destined Scion like? That sounds awesome.


----------



## mageta80

Awesome.

Can you tell us what does the following Hexblade's features:

-Improved Pact Weapon (lvl 3)
-Lesser Planar Ally (lvl 4)
-Pact Weapon Retribution (lvl 7)

Any info on the Hexblade's PP ?

Also:



Fiery_Dragon said:


> [...]fey gives rapier that grants at will attack CHA vs AC, cold damage,  *+2 to all Defenses against the enemy until end of next turn*; also grants  encounter attack that does 2[w] cold and psychic and is CHA vs WILL
> --- infernal gives heavy blade that grants at will attack CHA vs AC,  necrotic damage and *+2 Defenses as above*; also grants encounter that  does 2[w] fire and necrotic[...]




In the preview it was "Soul Eater: +2 power bonus to your next *attack roll* against the target before the end of your next turn."

Change or typo? Any rules on powers with both the Implement and Weapon keywords?

Thanks Fiery_Dragon.


----------



## Damassia

*Looks so fun*

What are the daily powers and utility powers for the Warlock Hexblade? What is the exact number of tempHP & squares of teleport for the Soul Feast/Soul Step feature?

Thx

D.


----------



## fba827

Fiery_Dragon said:


> Eagle's Splendor: Daily Minor, you or 1 ally, gains following until end of next extended rest:
> (snip)






UngeheuerLich said:


> So Day long buff spells are back?
> 
> Intersting... not... first thing I am not very enthusiastic about... but whatever...
> (snip)




I'm with you on that one, UngeheuerLich - i'm hoping it's a typeo or else, yeah, it's probably the first thing i'm not very enthusiastic about either...


But back on topic -- anything in there (be it a class, power, or feat) that makes YOU drool and want to use/play (be it for game mechanical reasons, or the fluff/visual that you imagine going along with it) ?

... though i suppose it's possible you haven't gotten to read it that closely yet...


----------



## Plane Sailing

captainspud said:


> Still no Int/Con race.
> 
> <-- holds out for Warforged




Well, there is the Githyanki...


----------



## Mapache

Plane Sailing said:


> Well, there is the Githyanki...




Still no Int/Con/Nose race, though…


----------



## FreeTheSlaves

Fiery_Dragon said:


> This book just has Virtue of Sacrifice and Virtue of Valor...



Cool, thanks


----------



## Plane Sailing

Noses are overrated!


----------



## Plane Sailing

A question: what do the ranger utilities look like? Similar to classic 4e ranger utilities, or more 'primal magic' kind of thing?

Cheers


----------



## Gladius Legis

What does the Cavalier's Holy Smite do?


----------



## FreeTheSlaves

Fiery_Dragon said:


> This book just has Virtue of Sacrifice and Virtue of Valor.



Hey, um, what's the virtue of valor benefit please?


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

dammitbiscuit said:


> Do we get a Flail Expertise yet?




Nope


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

yesnomu said:


> Do sentinels really get only one at-will? Are the options at least numbered (so that they could take normal druid ones)?
> 
> Does Combined Attack ever do anything else besides the druid and companion attacking? Do the animals' basic attacks gain extra effects? Do the auras improve at all?
> 
> Thanks a lot!




This is my first read-through, so take with a grain of salt - I may have missed some of the finer details.

SENTINEL DRUID: It looks like you get ONE of THREE at-will attack powers at first level:
-Dynamic Assault (WIS vs AC, weapon, one ally can move and gain bonus to Athletics)
- Reap the Harvest (WIS vs AC, weapon, target takes Con mod damage when next missed by an ally)
- Tending Strike (WIS vs AC, weapon, one ally within 5 gains temp hp).

However, your animal companion has an at-will power.  You use a standard action to command your animal companion to use their standard action at-will, if that makes sense.

WOLF: your level +5 vs AC, 1d8+WIS mod + CON mod damage

BEAR: your level +5 vs AC, 1d12+ WIS mod + CON mod damage

Damage scales at 13th and 23rd level.

So, the druid hisself gets one at-will, but your animal companion also has an at-will and acts on your standard action.

COMBINED ATTACK - your encounter power, allows you to attack and then your animal companion can MOVE and then use it's AT-WILL.

Note that your animal companion gets a move action each time you get a move action, although it seems you have to spend your minor action to give it a minor action.

Oddly, if your animal companion is more than 20 squares away, it can act independantly.

Don't see anything about auras, sorry.  I may be missing something.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Arivendel said:


> Any chance theres a Polearm Expertise?




Nope.  All the same weapon expertise feats as Fallen Lands.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

UngeheuerLich said:


> So Day long buff spells are back?
> 
> Intersting... not... first thing I am not very enthusiastic about... but whatever...
> 
> Rod Expertise explains why you summon your pact weapon in the other hand... I still do not consider it a feat tax... I consider it like ADnD weapon proficiency
> 
> Hmmh a question...
> 
> 1. Is the scout secondary attack really a free action, not a no action attack?
> 
> 2. Some interesting items?




Free Action indeed.

There are 4 new types of magic armor (plus Magic Armor), There are 2 new types of magic weapon (plus Defensive Weapon and Magic Weapon), ther are 2 magic Rods, No Orbs, No Staffs, No new Magic Wands,
Arm slot: Flame Bracers, Shield of the Guardian
Feet: Boots of Striding again
Hands: Gloves of Agility
Head: Headband of Perception
NecK: Amulet of Health, Cloak of Resistance (plus Amulet of Protection)
Waist: Belt of Vigor again
Potions: all the same.


----------



## Greatfrito

I'm curious: does the Hexblade have any kind of "hex" or "curse" options - perhaps in the dailies?  Do his encounter resources improve like the martial classes (y'know, +1 use of encounter power at level X, Y, and Z, and increased damage/effects)?

Does the Cavalier have more than the single mentioned feature dealing with mounts?

Are the Druid's attack powers all weapon-based, or do they mix implement and weapon?


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Psikus said:


> Can you show us some examples of Wilderness Knacks (a feature for rangers and druids)?





DRUID KNACKS

Beast Empathy: +2 Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate against Beasts.  Simple communication.  Insight check to get basic messages from its body language.

Herb Lore: Can add 2 to surge value when surging during short rest.  Must have access to plants.  scales at 11th and 21st level.

Mountain Guide: when you make an athletics check to climb, you reduce the check by 2 for your allies.

Watchful Rest: do not take -5 penalty to Perception while sleeping during extended rest.

Wilderness Tracker: during short rest, can make Perception check to determine creatures that moved through the area in the past 24 hours.

Additional RANGER KNACKS

Ambush Expertise: When you make a stealth check, allies get +2 bonus to their stealth checks.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Arivendel said:


> Edit: Also any info on the Cavalier level 8 Spell? does it grant a mount?




No mount.  Grants +2 speed, CHA mod bonus to damage for charge attacks.


----------



## RangerWickett

I'm amused that a cavalier, whose name is derived from a Latin word that meant horseman, doesn't ride.

How's the art?


----------



## Phreddkroe

RangerWickett said:


> I'm amused that a cavalier, whose name is derived from a Latin word that meant horseman, doesn't ride.
> 
> How's the art?



Knight means the same thing. The German word for knight means rider, and there is a show called Knight Rider, which means Rider Rider, and Germans love David Hasselhoff who starred in Knight Rider. It's a conspiracy, I tell you!


----------



## Oulak

Thank you so much for the tid-bits so far! I actually approve of the Cat's Grace, etc powers that last all the live long day. The buff seems small enough to not throw the balance off, but still enough to make a difference.

 I have just a few questions, please answer as time and interest permit:
1. Does the season a sentinel druid chooses have any additional effect on their "Healing Word" power?

2. What is the "Hear the Voice of Nature" ability sentinel druids gain at level 7

3. Is "Restore Life" a word for word reprint of the warpriest's "Ressurection" power?

4. (bonus question) Heat Metal and Shillelagh are a surprising addition to the Druid's level 1 dailies. Heat Metal in it's previous incarnations seems too much of a corner-case for 4e, how is it handled here?​


----------



## Klaus

Fiery_Dragon said:


> This is my first read-through, so take with a grain of salt - I may have missed some of the finer details.
> 
> SENTINEL DRUID: It looks like you get ONE of THREE at-will attack powers at first level:
> -Dynamic Assault (WIS vs AC, weapon, one ally can move and gain bonus to Athletics)
> - Reap the Harvest (WIS vs AC, weapon, target takes Con mod damage when next missed by an ally)
> - Tending Strike (WIS vs AC, weapon, one ally within 5 gains temp hp).
> 
> However, your animal companion has an at-will power.  You use a standard action to command your animal companion to use their standard action at-will, if that makes sense.
> 
> WOLF: your level +5 vs AC, 1d8+WIS mod + CON mod damage
> 
> BEAR: your level +5 vs AC, 1d12+ WIS mod + CON mod damage
> 
> Damage scales at 13th and 23rd level.
> 
> So, the druid hisself gets one at-will, but your animal companion also has an at-will and acts on your standard action.
> 
> COMBINED ATTACK - your encounter power, allows you to attack and then your animal companion can MOVE and then use it's AT-WILL.
> 
> Note that your animal companion gets a move action each time you get a move action, although it seems you have to spend your minor action to give it a minor action.
> 
> Oddly, if your animal companion is more than 20 squares away, it can act independantly.
> 
> Don't see anything about auras, sorry.  I may be missing something.



Re: auras: Each animal companion has an aura (bear, for instance, has a +2 defenses aura).

I guess the question is: do the animal companions improve/change at higher levels (a Large bear, perhaps?)


----------



## pclaw8

Any good warlock PP, I've been looking for one for my Infernal Pact lock.

Sent from my Samsung GalaxyS


----------



## FreeTheSlaves

RangerWickett said:


> I'm amused that a cavalier, whose name is derived from a Latin word that meant horseman, doesn't ride.



True, but these powers work both on foot and mounted. It doesn't get a hard-coded mount but the pal/cav can be built very nicely along those lines. 

Ah, except for the lance...


----------



## Avalon_Fates

Howdy, thanks for the information its a life saver for those stuck waiting for the release, I have three questions I'm after answers for and thank you in advanced~ 

Question 1.  What are the daily options for Hexblades at level 1?

Question 2. What does improved pact weapon do? (level 3 class feature)

and most importantly. What is the Fey level 4 Lesser Planar Ally? Is it anything cool?

I'm looking forward to finding out~


----------



## ehawk

Plane Sailing said:


> Well, there is the Githyanki...




Modron!  Modron! ..... LOL


----------



## vaultdweller

A bit disappointed that the only new Expertise feat seems to be Rod expertise.  I had hoped that all weapon groups and implements would get appropriate Expertise feats.

Are there any new Ranger utilities of feats that strike you as particularly interesting or potent?


----------



## yesnomu

Yikes, that is really disappointing about the at-wills. They're so vanilla, and you only get one! The beastmaster ranger isn't penalized for their animals having an MBA... which considering the lack of enhancement bonus is basically what the animal's attack is. 

The Sentinel looks like the least effective and interesting leader yet, unfortunately. Hoping for some really nice dailies.



Fiery_Dragon said:


> DRUID KNACKS
> 
> Beast Empathy: [...] Insight check to get basic messages from its body language.



...Really, WotC? Nature doesn't cover that already? You wouldn't let a druid without this knack read animal body language?

Thanks a lot for putting this stuff up, Fiery_Dragon. I really appreciate it, even if the news isn't what I'd hope.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

FreeTheSlaves said:


> Hey, um, what's the virtue of valor benefit please?




Virtue of Valor

Level 1: +4 to Init, +2 healing surge value
Level 1 At-Will: Vengeful Strike (STR vs AC, melee weapon, standard action): 1[W] + STR mod radiant damage.  If at least one bloodied ally is withing 5, target takes extra CHA mod radiant damage.  MISS: +2 to next attack against target.

Level 7: When you use Righteous Shield Pally ability you gain bonus to next damage roll.

Level 11: Valorous Action - when you spend an action point, you gain +2 to attack, or +4 if one bloodied ally is within 5.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

vaultdweller said:


> A bit disappointed that the only new Expertise feat seems to be Rod expertise. I had hoped that all weapon groups and implements would get appropriate Expertise feats.
> 
> Are there any new Ranger utilities of feats that strike you as particularly interesting or potent?




New Ranger Utilities are things that let you manipulate your environment like:

Bridge of Roots (you create a ... bridge of roots... ignore hindering terrain and pits and stuff); Entangling Roots; Stalker's Mist (creates obscurred zone which you can move around); Healing Lore (target spends a surge); Leaf Wall; Thorn Ward; Hunter's Thorn Trap; Verdant Flames;  Howling Winds; Wall of Earth ...

That's the Hunter.  Basically, lots of zone/wall creation.

For Scout, most are similar, and: Oak Skin (resistance to damage), Ranger's Agility (speed bonus), Safe Passage (ignore difficult terrain), Step of the Morning Mist (teleport 5), Root Gate (teleport zones), Scout's Strike (double speed, ignore terrain), etc.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Greatfrito said:


> I'm curious: does the Hexblade have any kind of "hex" or "curse" options - perhaps in the dailies? Do his encounter resources improve like the martial classes (y'know, +1 use of encounter power at level X, Y, and Z, and increased damage/effects)?
> 
> Does the Cavalier have more than the single mentioned feature dealing with mounts?
> 
> Are the Druid's attack powers all weapon-based, or do they mix implement and weapon?




HEXBLADE
Level 1: Pact Reward, Pact Boon, Pact Weapon, Daily Power (burst that does cold, burst that does fire, burst that does psychic)

Level 2: Utility (turn invisible, gain climb speed, +5 intimidate plus fire damage to those who hit you)

Level 3: Improved Pact Weapon - another use of the encounter power (still only 1/turn)

Level 4: Lesser Planar Ally - helps you locate object or person or explore an area

Level 5: Daily (shield bonus with immediate reaction damage, attack dealing poison damage plus daze plus ongoing, attack dealing cold damage and knocking prone)

Level 6: Utility (darkvision, teleport swap, resist damage)

Level 7: Pact Weapon Retribution - gain additional pact weapon power

Level 9: Summon Warlock's Ally (depends on your pact - either a Wood Woad Guardian or a Spined Devil Lackey).

Level 10: Utility (teleport as a reaction, zone of darkness, fly speed).


DRUID: Don't see any implement powers.  They're either Weapon or Primal or both.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

RangerWickett said:


> How's the art?




In line with the other books, that is to say sparse.

With the more exotic races (dragonborn, drow, half-orc) it's a little more out-there and "fantastic" than some of the other essentials art.  That said, the images used to set a scene or show tone are some of my favourites so far.  Really great pieces in here.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

*Are there*

any race-specific feats? Like for Dragonborn, or Eladrin...

I'd love to hear more about the new types of magic armor and weapons. Any way to get defensive property on a non-double weapon? Are there new double weapons? or any good axes.

thanks


----------



## WalterKovacs

vaultdweller said:


> A bit disappointed that the only new Expertise feat seems to be Rod expertise. I had hoped that all weapon groups and implements would get appropriate Expertise feats.
> 
> Are there any new Ranger utilities of feats that strike you as particularly interesting or potent?




I'm guessing that either the Character Compendium, or DDi will be where the "other" expertise feats show up. Essential books are designed in such a way as to not really reference outside material. The druid, paladin and cleric are designed without implement powers (in the book), so feats for holy symbol expertise or totem expertise would be feats that would not be usable by anyone in either of the books without using outside material. The same can be said for weapons (other than staves) as implements. Also, the weapons "of choice" for the character builds do not include flails in any of their builds [the knight picks either sword or hammer, the slayer sword or axe, etc] so no flail expertise.

So, presumably as they introduce new builds, they may make a flail fighter build (say a chain slayer?) which would include flail expertise. Or they may just wait for the class compendium to fill in feats that fit the Essentials "mold" but are of use of characters using elements of pre-Essentials content, since that is the goal of that book.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

Klaus said:


> Re: auras: Each animal companion has an aura (bear, for instance, has a +2 defenses aura).
> 
> I guess the question is: do the animal companions improve/change at higher levels (a Large bear, perhaps?)




These books are fun, but I can't wait until the one you co-wrote is release!!! 

Animal Companions get an encounter power... at level 17.


----------



## Fiery_Dragon

RLBURNSIDE said:


> any race-specific feats? Like for Dragonborn, or Eladrin...
> 
> I'd love to hear more about the new types of magic armor and weapons. Any way to get defensive property on a non-double weapon? Are there new double weapons? or any good axes.
> 
> thanks




Quick look shows no race-specific feats.  I didn't notice any new equipment or weapons.


----------



## RangerWickett

Wait, is there no Bow Expertise feat? Are rangers just supposed to take the 'catch-all quickdraw' one from the first book?


----------



## GreenWarlock

Anything more you can tell us about Soul Feast? (the infernal pact reward)

Is it another non-stacking tidbit temp hp like the older warlocks pact boon?

Cannot wait for this book, I'm switching my infernal warlock to an infernal hexblade next session even though Ill be "gimping" myself I love the favor and style of this class over the original warlock that much. And the warlock was already my favorite class in 4e... And 3.5...


If you can't tell by my name I'm a little warlock obsessed.


----------



## WalterKovacs

RangerWickett said:


> Wait, is there no Bow Expertise feat? Are rangers just supposed to take the 'catch-all quickdraw' one from the first book?




There is both a bow expertise feat and crossbow expertise feat (they were both in the original book, so they aren't new to this book, although they are in there). The Hunter version in fact gets his choice of either for free as part of their "build" selection.

-----

For Warlocks:

The boons are similar to the original boons, but instead of triggering off of curses, the trigger is when the warlock reduces an enemy to 0 OR if an enemy adjacent to the warlock is dropped to 0.

For the hellock it's con mod worth of temp hit points, going to 2 + Con at 11 and 5 + con at 21. It triggers only once per round

For feylock it's teleport dex mod squares. Also only once per round.


----------



## WalterKovacs

kilpatds said:


> Are there any utility powers or new daily powers for the hexblade that function for non-hexblades? Anything that my old melee Conlock can use?




Depends on what you consider to be good for them. [Note, all dailies are based on charisma for attacks and/or damage (some just do damage)

1 - All daily attacks are implement, but they are either close burst 1 or close blast 3
2 - Wrathful Aspect - hurts enemies that hit you with a melee attack
5 - Emerald Shield - Shield bonus and reaction to damae an enemy that attacks you, Nightshade Dreams is a Melee 1 implement attack, Roaring Storms of Cania is a close blast 5
10- Smothering darkness - A sustainable zone of darkness similar to the drow's darkess, Spined Devil's Boon - hurts enemies that hit you with melee attacks
15- Armor of Summer's Glory - Defense bonus against melee/range that has an minor action close burst attack,
19- Memory of Blades - shield bonus with close blast reaction attack, other two attacks also close blasts
29- Armor of the Void - AC bonus, hurts enemies that hit with melee attack and close burst power. 

So no weapon attacks (all weapon attacks they get also require the use of the pact weapon specifically) but a number of close burst/blast attacks, ways to protect yourself from melee counter attacks and at least one or two Melee 1 implement attacks.


----------



## WalterKovacs

Oulak said:


> 1. Does the season a sentinel druid chooses have any additional effect on their "Healing Word" power?




No



> 2. What is the "Hear the Voice of Nature" ability sentinel druids gain at level 7




1/day can ask non-hostile beasts and plants 3 questions during a short rest. Basically a replacement for a ritual



> 3. Is "Restore Life" a word for word reprint of the warpriest's "Ressurection" power?




Not exactly. It requires the sacrifice of 4 surges from the caster (although other allies can give them up, just not the person getting rezed). Those surges are gone permently until the 3 extended rest/3 milestone mark.



> 4. (bonus question) Heat Metal and Shillelagh are a surprising addition to the Druid's level 1 dailies. Heat Metal in it's previous incarnations seems too much of a corner-case for 4e, how is it handled here?




They are similar to the artificer daily powers, they target a weapon and it gives them an encounter long benefit. The split includes a number of weapons, but basically Heat Metal applies to weapons that a Spring druid would have, while Shillelagh is for a Summer druid (although there are some other weapons listed so you could give it to an ally).

At many levels similar powers come up. So Heat metal gives bonus fire damage, Shillelagh gives bonus force damage and knocks enemies prone, etc.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Interesting to see heat metal as a buff spell rather than an attack vs armour spell. Makes sense in terms of utility of course.


----------



## Plane Sailing

So, remind me - what gives the warlock his strikerness now that he doesn't have the curse? I think someone may have mentioned it, but I'm not too clear!


----------



## abyssaldeath

Plane Sailing said:


> So, remind me - what gives the warlock his strikerness now that he doesn't have the curse? I think someone may have mentioned it, but I'm not too clear!





From Warlock Excerpt


> Level 1: Infernal Pact Reward
> 
> With the power of the infernal pact, your vitality and endurance help fuel your spells.
> 
> Benefit: You gain a bonus to the damage rolls of your warlock and warlock paragon path attack powers. The bonus equals your Constitution modifier. The bonus increases to 2 + your Constitution modifier at 5th level, 4 + your Constitution modifier at 15th level, and 6 + your Constitution modifier at 25th level.
> 
> At 9th level, you also gain this bonus to the damage rolls of the creature you summon with summon warlock’s ally.


----------



## fba827

Plane Sailing said:


> So, remind me - what gives the warlock his strikerness now that he doesn't have the curse? I think someone may have mentioned it, but I'm not too clear!




Some bonus damage per hit based on secondary ability score (that scales up with level).

Though given that the pact boon triggers on the warlock delivering the killing blow (rather than a cursed target being killed by any party member) these types of warlocks probably will be begging to do kill shots and that bonus damage will help (slightly).  But I could see that causing some gradual frustration in _some_ groups either on the part of the warlock not getting the killing blow or the other party members always having to forgo the killing blow...


Edit: ninjaed


----------



## mageta80

[MENTION=807]fba827[/MENTION]: Don't worry 



WalterKovacs said:


> The boons are similar to the original boons,  but instead of triggering off of curses, the trigger is when the  warlock reduces an enemy to 0 *OR if an enemy adjacent to the warlock is  dropped to 0*.


----------



## Oulak

Here is the trigger of the Star Pact hexblade shown today; I'd imagine it would be the same:


*Trigger: *
​​​​You reduce an enemy to 0 hit points or an enemy​

adjacent to you drops to 0 hit points.​​​


----------



## Klaus

Hmm... A warlock really benefits from being in the middle of the enemies when the wizard drops that fireball... Can a boon trigger more than once in a single turn?


----------



## mageta80

Klaus said:


> Hmm... A warlock really benefits from being in the middle of the enemies when the wizard drops that fireball... Can a boon trigger more than once in a single turn?




Saddly no. Once per round.

Edit: For the starpact hexblade it's 1/turn. Weird.


----------



## Ahwe Yahzhe

*WotC Premiere Stores are selling these now!*

...just bought my Forgotten Kingdoms today.   If you have a Premiere Store FLGS in your area, go get 'em!  I have to say, I actually like that the basic rules and feats are repeated in this book so that a new player who just finished the Red Box could pick up either the Fallen Lands or Forgotten Kingdoms book and have everything they need to play the character classes in that book.  And Cavaliers with the Virtue of Sacrifice at-will are going to be temporary-hit-point machines!


My FLGS was also selling the Monster Vault and Dungeon Tiles: City boxes as of today, too!  (The MV comes with the book, 4th-level adventure, and tokens for all the monsters.  I hate tokens, and this still looked like a good value at $30.)

-AY


----------



## Roslyn

Hi, would love to know, does the Fey Pact Hexblade's At-Will melee attack contain the following (as the Infernal Pact in the Preview does, but the Star Pact in Dragon does not):

Special: You can use this power as a melee basic attack. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ahwe Yahzhe

Roslyn said:


> Hi, would love to know, does the Fey Pact Hexblade's At-Will melee attack contain the following (as the Infernal Pact in the Preview does, but the Star Pact in Dragon does not):
> 
> Special: You can use this power as a melee basic attack.
> 
> Thanks!



The fey pact weapon (minor action to manifest) is the _blade of winter's mourning (rapier)_.  The at-will power for it is _icy skewer _(CHA vs. AC, [W]+CHA cold damage, grants +2 defenses against target's attack UENT), which must be used with your fey pact weapon.  And it does have "Special: You can use this power as a melee basic attack."

-AY


----------



## Roslyn

Thank you so much AY!


----------



## Roslyn

Another question!

I got the (probably mistaken) impression somewhere that the Tiefling's Infernal Wrath mechanic has changed again.

Can anyone confirm or deny this, please? Much appreciated!


----------



## The Choice

Roslyn said:


> Another question!
> 
> I got the (probably mistaken) impression somewhere that the Tiefling's Infernal Wrath mechanic has changed again.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this, please? Much appreciated!




From what I can see in the ''Changes Coming in Essentials'' document and my perusing of Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdom, they haven't changed anything from the revised ability.


----------



## WalterKovacs

Roslyn said:


> Another question!
> 
> I got the (probably mistaken) impression somewhere that the Tiefling's Infernal Wrath mechanic has changed again.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this, please? Much appreciated!




It's the same as what it was changed to in the May 2010 errata (free action, deals fire damage to an enemy that hits you with an attack).


----------



## FreeTheSlaves

What's the verdict with the cavalier smite - is it just another encounter (W) die or something a bit more cool?

Thanks in advance

(Yes yes I know - too many paladin questions from me  )


----------



## Mr. Teapot

Klaus said:


> Hmm... A warlock really benefits from being in the middle of the enemies when the wizard drops that fireball... Can a boon trigger more than once in a single turn?




Even if they could, it would only possibly help Fey Pact Hexblades in rare circumstances.  The Infernal Hexblade's temporary Hit points wouldn't stack, nor would the Star Pact's bonus to hit.


----------



## Ahwe Yahzhe

FreeTheSlaves said:


> What's the verdict with the cavalier smite - is it just another encounter (W) die or something a bit more cool?



Well, there's the encounter 1st level free action Holy Smite, which is triggered when "you target an enemy with an at-will," dealing 2+CHA radiant damage. If you hit, the target is dazed UENT. All the level 5 daily powers are also Smites, just like other Paladin builds (chilling smite, fiery smite.)



FreeTheSlaves said:


> Thanks in advance
> 
> (Yes yes I know - too many paladin questions from me  )




You could always XP me... 
-AY


----------



## Oulak

Fiery_Dragon said:


> There are 4 new types of magic armor (plus Magic Armor), There are 2 new types of magic weapon (plus Defensive Weapon and Magic Weapon)...




Are these 4 new armors and 2 new weapons something we've already seen in other sources, or are they completely new with Essentials? What are they called?


----------



## AntlerDruid

The powers that summon a hexblade ally, are they Daily powers?


----------



## Ahwe Yahzhe

Oulak said:


> Are these 4 new armors and 2 new weapons something we've already seen in other sources, or are they completely new with Essentials? What are they called?




I think we've seen them all before, but now they're classified as Common/Uncommon magic items:

armor of cleansing (lvl 3+) (C)
delver's armor (lvl 3+) (U)
fortification armor (lvl 4+) (C) (new? negates enemy crits on a 16-20)
hero's armor (lvl 2+) (U) (new? +2 all defenses UENT when you AP)
magic armor (lvl 1+) (C)
Weapons:

defensive weapon (lvl 2+) (C)
distance weapom (lvl 1+) (C) (new? increases ranges by 5/10)
luck weapon (lvl 3+) (U) (new? daily attack reroll)
magic weapon (lvl 1+) (C)


----------



## Ahwe Yahzhe

Askanipsion said:


> The powers that summon a hexblade ally, are they Daily powers?



Yeah, lesser planar ally is a 4th-level (?!?) utility daily, and summon warlock's ally is a 9th-level attack daily (minor).


----------



## AntlerDruid

Ahwe Yahzhe said:


> Yeah, lesser planar ally is a 4th-level (?!?) utility daily, and summon warlock's ally is a 9th-level attack daily (minor).




Thank you much Ahwe Yahzhe!

What are the feats under the Underdark Lore category?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

*I just checked*

all those armors + weapon enchantment types are already existing. I guess these are "common" (i.e. crap). Thanks for posting them anyway. Delver's in particular is made of suck. I know, I had a chainmail version of it, couldn't wait to trade it in for some dwarven. 

Seriously, how is a +2 to one save as a daily worth _more _than free healing? Something that's less common should just cost more...ugh the new rarity system strikes again.


----------



## WalterKovacs

Askanipsion said:


> Thank you much Ahwe Yahzhe!
> 
> What are the feats under the Underdark Lore category?




I left my book out in the car, but I think there are just the three:

One of them gives lowlight vsion.

One feat gives: Don't provide C/A to invisible attackers. Don't suffer -10 to Perception while blind. +2 feat bonus to Perception

One feat gives: Don't take melee attack penalties for concealment or total concealment.


----------



## AntlerDruid

WalterKovacs said:


> I left my book out in the car, but I think there are just the three:
> 
> One of them gives lowlight vsion.
> 
> One feat gives: Don't provide C/A to invisible attackers. Don't suffer -10 to Perception while blind. +2 feat bonus to Perception
> 
> One feat gives: Don't take melee attack penalties for concealment or total concealment.




Thanks WalterKovacs!


----------



## keterys

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Delver's in particular is made of suck. I know, I had a chainmail version of it, couldn't wait to trade it in for some dwarven.
> 
> Seriously, how is a +2 to one save as a daily worth _more _than free healing? Something that's less common should just cost more...ugh the new rarity system strikes again.



Depends a lot on the character, and the campaign. Most of my characters aren't all that strapped for healing surges and have pretty good access to other surge triggers, but getting out of a dazed (save ends)... or worse... yeah, that could free me up to get something really important solved.


----------



## Roslyn

Fiery_Dragon said:


> HALF-ELF: +2 CON; +2 WIS or +2 CHA
> Dual Heritage (take either elf or human feats), +1 Diplomacy, Knack for Success



Please forgive me if I am asking something already covered, but are you saying that Half-Elves only get +1 to their own Diplomacy rolls now, or did you mean the old Group Diplomacy, and they still get +2 Diplomacy/+2 Insight?

Thanks.


----------



## AntlerDruid

What does the hexblade 4th power Lesser Planar Ally do? 

From the WOTC preview, it sounds like you can't use it for combat.


I wish the Premier stores in South Florida would actually get their copies.


----------



## GMforPowergamers

Roslyn said:


> Please forgive me if I am asking something already covered, but are you saying that Half-Elves only get +1 to their own Diplomacy rolls now, or did you mean the old Group Diplomacy, and they still get +2 Diplomacy/+2 Insight?
> 
> Thanks.




wait... you have to pick human or elf now instead of both for feats...


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

"Depends a lot on the character, and the campaign. Most of my characters  aren't all that strapped for healing surges and have pretty good access  to other surge triggers, but getting out of a dazed (save ends)... or  worse... yeah, that could free me up to get something really important  solved."

Ya I see what you're saying, I mean saves are important, but compare it to Superior Will, and you'll see how lame it is. A feat is arguably a more important resource than an item daily (especially with the no limit on item dailies...which was kludge rule I'm glad they did away with...we didn't use it anyway, and nobody tried to keep a bag of level 1 items either), but still, Delver's costs the same as Blood Iron property, which is waaaaaay better.

Problem with daily item uses like that is that it's not a FUN use of an item daily. It's like, yeah I can see how it COULD be useful, but in each battle where I had a save that I missed, did I miss by 2 or less? And even if I did, how do I know the next battle I won't need to save sooner, than this one? If it's do or die, sure use it, but most of the time you're struggling to find the optimal time to use it. Dwarven just works. Every day. Always useful. Still a daily power, but it increases your power in a clear, mechanically simple way that doesn't require much thought about when to use it. Are you about to die and already used up your second wind / all your surges? If so, now's the time. That's a good magic item. One that doesn't make me feel like I'm betting against myself, or the odds that I'll be worse off later than now. Ugh, that kind of thinking gets annoying after a while. Like I said, I had Delver's for like two levels and didn't use it once. Granted, that's a heroic...but the higher versions of Delver's don't scale. IMO = Crap.


----------



## keterys

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Ya I see what you're saying, I mean saves are important, but compare it to Superior Will, and you'll see how lame it is. A feat is arguably a more important resource than an item daily (especially with the no limit on item dailies...which was kludge rule I'm glad they did away with...we didn't use it anyway, and nobody tried to keep a bag of level 1 items either), but still, Delver's costs the same as Blood Iron property, which is waaaaaay better.



Superior Will is more powerful than you should be getting from an item... and note that it actually makes Delver's Armor a much stronger candidate, since it can mean you're more likely to get to take your turn.

A ranged character is likely better off with Delver's than Bloodiron. I'm not saying it's exceptional, but it's not quite as bad as you're making it out to be.



> Problem with daily item uses like that is that it's not a FUN use of an item daily. It's like, yeah I can see how it COULD be useful, but in each battle where I had a save that I missed, did I miss by 2 or less? And even if I did, how do I know the next battle I won't need to save sooner, than this one? If it's do or die, sure use it, but most of the time you're struggling to find the optimal time to use it. Dwarven just works. Every day. Always useful. Still a daily power, but it increases your power in a clear, mechanically simple way that doesn't require much thought about when to use it. Are you about to die and already used up your second wind / all your surges? If so, now's the time. That's a good magic item. One that doesn't make me feel like I'm betting against myself, or the odds that I'll be worse off later than now. Ugh, that kind of thinking gets annoying after a while. Like I said, I had Delver's for like two levels and didn't use it once. Granted, that's a heroic...but the higher versions of Delver's don't scale. IMO = Crap.



The trick is that I've found myself missing saves by 1 or 2 a _lot_ more than I've found myself about to die or with no surges available.

Dwarven is one of those items I might use once or twice a campaign, but I'd otherwise save for just the right time that never came up. Doesn't make it bad - it's one of the most powerful 2/7/x options. Just makes it not that helpful for a lot of different characters. Now, a melee rogue or ranger who has no Con bonus and is in melee a lot getting squished... well, they're likely not wearing it, but at least they'd use that power 

For comparison, I've had a few characters get 'pick any 17th' or 12th, or whatever armor choices before, or gotten to swap out Veteran's for something at the same level, and I've taken Resistance once (necrotic themed campaign) and Screaming once (it fit the character perfectly). I can't remember the level 7 one I took, but it wasn't Dwarven either.


----------



## WalterKovacs

Askanipsion said:


> What does the hexblade 4th power Lesser Planar Ally do?
> 
> From the WOTC preview, it sounds like you can't use it for combat.




It's a pseudo-ritual similar to the ones other classes get (like the resurection rituals essential leaders get, etc)

Basically, you summon a tiny invisible spirit to do some scouting for you. Either it will help to locate a specific person or object within 5 miles [you have to have seen or touched the object/person in the past] OR it can explore a 20x20 square and give you basic information of terrain features [it can't open doors so it has to be somewhere a tiny creature can get into, and it can't see anything that needs a Perception check to see]

In both cases, it has up to an hour to complete the task, and it relays the information back to you telepathically when it completes the task.


----------



## Retreater

I got my copy after encounters yesterday. I haven't spent a lot of time with it yet, but scanning through, I have to say that I'm overall a little disappointed after "Heroes of the Fallen Lands."

I don't know if any of my gripes have been aired earlier in this thread, but here they are.

First, the book is approximately 2/3rds a reprint of HotFL. Other than the new classes and races, there is very little different between the two books. The same equipment, the same feats, etc. It's a copy and paste job of the first book in the Essentials line.

Second, at least in the case of my copy, the printing is off. There are entire sections where the colors are offset, making a blurry mess of illustration and making some text difficult to read. 

Overall, it's a disappointment to me (though not as big of a disappointment as the DM's Kit). 

Retreater


----------



## abyssaldeath

Retreater said:


> First, the book is approximately 2/3rds a reprint of HotFL. Other than the new classes and races, there is very little different between the two books. The same equipment, the same feats, etc. It's a copy and paste job of the first book in the Essentials line.



That is done so that new people can pick up either HotFL or HotFK and start playing.


> Second, at least in the case of my copy, the printing is off. There are entire sections where the colors are offset, making a blurry mess of illustration and making some text difficult to read.



Sounds like you got a defective one. I would return it and get a new one.


----------



## Oulak

Retreater said:


> ...First, the book is approximately 2/3rds a reprint of HotFL. Other than the new classes and races, there is very little different between the two books. The same equipment, the same feats, etc. It's a copy and paste job of the first book in the Essentials line....




I'd actually say it's closer to about 2/3 NOT reprint of HotFL. This is actually exactly what I was hoping for. I really wanted the books to overlap the basics so that when I'm running my druid, I can bring just a character sheet folded up inside my HFK, a pencil, and a fistfull of dice and be set.

What are the alternatives? A new equipment section with a different backpack, a 55' coil of rope, a long-er sword? Or just omitting those items wholesale and WotC saying "sorry, you also need to bring your HFL?" The book has the same amount of content for the classes and races, they didn't skimp on any of that. 

I'm not directing any rudeness towards you Retreater. It just seems that no matter what decision WotC makes, they get flak for it. When I see a criticism against what I think makes absolute perfect sense, I get annoyed.

As for your problem with the printing color being offset, I feel for you there. You have every right to be disappointed in that. WotC could use some better quality control in that area.


----------



## Retreater

> I'm not directing any rudeness towards you Retreater. It just seems that no matter what decision WotC makes, they get flak for it. When I see a criticism against what I think makes absolute perfect sense, I get annoyed.




I understand what you mean. I guess my preference would be either have different information - maybe geared toward "advanced players" - or simply release this as a cheaper book as a supplement to HotFL - like an 80 pg. pamphlet. 

Maybe I'm just a little burned by the Essentials line. Everything seems like a cut and paste of the same information (from other Essentials products). It's as if there wasn't a clear idea going into it that 1) this information should be in the Rules Compendium and 2) that information should be in the DM's Kit and 3) that table should be in the Heroes of the Forgotten Lands. 

Everything just seems a jumble of information, reprocessed and stretched out to 1,150 pages ... which makes the game more unwieldy than it could have been (which was 550 pages when the Core Rules were orginally printed).

Retreater


----------



## Syrsuro

Fiery_Dragon said:


> DRUID KNACKS
> 
> Beast Empathy: +2 Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate against Beasts. Simple communication. Insight check to get basic messages from its body language.
> 
> Herb Lore: Can add 2 to surge value when surging during short rest. Must have access to plants. scales at 11th and 21st level.
> 
> Mountain Guide: when you make an athletics check to climb, you reduce the check by 2 for your allies.
> 
> Watchful Rest: do not take -5 penalty to Perception while sleeping during extended rest.
> 
> Wilderness Tracker: during short rest, can make Perception check to determine creatures that moved through the area in the past 24 hours.
> 
> Additional RANGER KNACKS
> 
> Ambush Expertise: When you make a stealth check, allies get +2 bonus to their stealth checks.





Just a quick clarification about the knacks...

Does "Additional Ranger Knacks" mean that both rangers and druids can choose from the ones under "druid" or are those druid only and there are some more ranger-only knack to choose from? 

Carl


----------



## Mapache

Retreater said:


> Everything just seems a jumble of information, reprocessed and stretched out to 1,150 pages ... which makes the game more unwieldy than it could have been (which was 550 pages when the Core Rules were orginally printed).




Remember, that's 1150 6"x9" pages vs 550 8.5"x11" pages.  If we look at total surface area, it's only 20% more, and if we consider margins, then it's only 11% more text.


----------



## WalterKovacs

Syrsuro said:


> Just a quick clarification about the knacks...
> 
> Does "Additional Ranger Knacks" mean that both rangers and druids can choose from the ones under "druid" or are those druid only and there are some more ranger-only knack to choose from?
> 
> Carl




The first 5 are knacks for both Druids and Rangers, and Ambush Expertise is only for rangers.


----------



## WalterKovacs

Essentials contains redundant information which makes it easier on people that want to buy only a few things.

Each players book contains enough classes for a party of 5 to each be running a different class (counting the "same class/different role" builds as seperate classes) and the racial choices give good (if not perfect) options for the various stat/class combinations in the book. The books also contain feats, items, rules for a player to be able to use that book exclusively and be able to play.

For people that want both books, it does suck, but if you were to get just one, you would have gotten most of the feats usable for older classes without having to buy both. If you weren't interested in either, you could just go for the Rules Compendium to get all the "rules updates" information. 

The redundancy sucks for people that pick up everything (especially since many pre-Essential players are used to picking up everything) but the idea was to avoid having a relatively new player pick up a book only to find out that you can't actually play with just this (and a group/DM) but you need other stuff too. The "idea", presumably, is that the DM would get his stuff, and each player would get the things they need for their own character, and in sharing stuff as a group they'd be able to do things like find feats from other books they might use, etc ...


----------



## AntlerDruid

WalterKovacs said:


> It's a pseudo-ritual similar to the ones other classes get (like the resurection rituals essential leaders get, etc)
> 
> Basically, you summon a tiny invisible spirit to do some scouting for you. Either it will help to locate a specific person or object within 5 miles [you have to have seen or touched the object/person in the past] OR it can explore a 20x20 square and give you basic information of terrain features [it can't open doors so it has to be somewhere a tiny creature can get into, and it can't see anything that needs a Perception check to see]
> 
> In both cases, it has up to an hour to complete the task, and it relays the information back to you telepathically when it completes the task.




Thanks WalterKovacs!

Hmm can the spirit also climb or fly?


----------



## DracoSuave

Askanipsion said:


> Hmm can the spirit also climb or fly?




If it's a creature, than that information is contained in its stat block.  If it's not, it's just an effect, and therefore 'climbing' and 'flying' is as meaningless for it as it is for a flaming sphere.


----------



## Max1mus

captainspud said:


> Still no Int/Con race.
> 
> <-- holds out for Warforged




Noticed that for a while now.  Thought we were going to get it with Minotaurs and phb3


----------



## WalterKovacs

Max1mus said:


> Noticed that for a while now. Thought we were going to get it with Minotaurs and phb3




According to the books, Revenants will be getting the Essentials treatment. They could go Con/Dex or Int using some kind of "retained memories" fluff to justify the other stat choice (regardless, Con makes sense as their fixed stat).


----------



## UngeheuerLich

Is there a mounted combat feat?


----------



## Saint Ajora

The +1 shield bonus to AC and Reflex from *Rod Expertise* scales by level?

For example, +2 at 11th level and +3 at 21th level.


----------



## Imaro

You know, one of the things that is totally baffling to me right now, and I admit it may be my own pre-conceived notions, is thet the Drow make better Fey Pact Hexblades than the Eladrin, Elf or Half-Elf (they actually make better Infernal pact...Huh again??) races... Just huh?  I wish they had hewed more firmly with archetypes where this is concerned.


----------



## Klaus

See it this way: they're perfect for reconnecting with the fey aspect of their heritage (they *are* fey humanoids), forsaking Lolth for a chance at redemption.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Klaus said:


> See it this way: they're perfect for reconnecting with the fey aspect of their heritage (they *are* fey humanoids), forsaking Lolth for a chance at redemption.




Lolth is a jealous mistress.........


----------



## Mapache

Imaro said:


> You know, one of the things that is totally baffling to me right now, and I admit it may be my own pre-conceived notions, is thet the Drow make better Fey Pact Hexblades than the Eladrin, Elf or Half-Elf (they actually make better Infernal pact...Huh again??) races... Just huh?  I wish they had hewed more firmly with archetypes where this is concerned.




You forgot to mention that now Eladrin are better Dark Pact Warlocks than Drow are.


----------



## Imaro

Klaus said:


> See it this way: they're perfect for reconnecting with the fey aspect of their heritage (they *are* fey humanoids), forsaking Lolth for a chance at redemption.




Yeah but wouldn't that make Eladrin or even Elves better because they have more ties to said fey heritage.


----------



## Scribble

Imaro said:


> Yeah but wouldn't that make Eladrin or even Elves better because they have more ties to said fey heritage.




They don't work as hard at it?


----------



## Klaus

Imaro said:


> Yeah but wouldn't that make Eladrin or even Elves better because they have more ties to said fey heritage.



They can be just as "fey" without having to make pacts. See the fey warlock as a way for a nonfey to connect with the Feywild.


----------



## WalterKovacs

Saint Ajora said:


> The +1 shield bonus to AC and Reflex from *Rod Expertise* scales by level?
> 
> For example, +2 at 11th level and +3 at 21th level.




The shield bonus doesn't scale, only the attack bonus.


----------



## half-dragon dragon

This may be kind of a silly question, but how 'leadery' does the new druid look? 

I mean, from reading through the warpriest, I saw a lot that seemed to lend itself to boosting and aiding allies. From what I've seen of the druid though, it seems like it has somewhat of a striker side to it. I mostly get this impression from the fact that their encounter powers are a double attack, and that they only receive one leader-like at-will. The warpriest seems to get a number of features that boost its leader qualities, does the sentinel as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WalterKovacs

half-dragon dragon said:


> This may be kind of a silly question, but how 'leadery' does the new druid look?
> 
> I mean, from reading through the warpriest, I saw a lot that seemed to lend itself to boosting and aiding allies. From what I've seen of the druid though, it seems like it has somewhat of a striker side to it. I mostly get this impression from the fact that their encounter powers are a double attack, and that they only receive one leader-like at-will. The warpriest seems to get a number of features that boost its leader qualities, does the sentinel as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




In terms of features:

Some of their knacks benefit their allies in a leadery way (for example, when they climb, it helps their allies to climb better)

Their animal companions have an aura which benefits their allies (either giving them combat advantage against an adjacent enemy, or a boost to their defenses to adjacent allies).

They have the healing word for the most basic form of healing. 

They have some useful buffing dailies and utilities (they have a number of weapon buffs similar to the artificer, and they have day long buffs named similar to the old stat buffs which give bonuses associated with each of the 6 stats).

At level 8 they get Restore Life, which is a daily power that can resurrect allies.


----------



## Marshall

Oulak said:


> I'd actually say it's closer to about 2/3 NOT reprint of HotFL. This is actually exactly what I was hoping for. I really wanted the books to overlap the basics so that when I'm running my druid, I can bring just a character sheet folded up inside my HFK, a pencil, and a fistfull of dice and be set.




Yeah....no.
Then you'll be missing the other 80%+ of the rules that are in RC. 



> What are the alternatives? A new equipment section with a different backpack, a 55' coil of rope, a long-er sword? Or just omitting those items wholesale and WotC saying "sorry, you also need to bring your HFL?" The book has the same amount of content for the classes and races, they didn't skimp on any of that.




Instead of forcing players to pay for the same content over and over you put it in the the RC that everyone is supposed to have and put in more useful info in the actual players books...like more classes.



> I'm not directing any rudeness towards you Retreater. It just seems that no matter what decision WotC makes, they get flak for it. When I see a criticism against what I think makes absolute perfect sense, I get annoyed.




When I have to pay for the same content again in order to get new content, I get annoyed.


----------



## zoroaster100

I agree I am not happy with the repetition of basic rules content in each player book.  I have still opted to get the books because of the quality of the new content, but if they do it with any future books, I will simply opt to get the content through DDI, which I am planning to have anyway, and I'll skip buying future books, which I normally would buy.


----------



## Aegeri

I agree 100% with you Marshall. I can understand why they have done this but when they have a perfectly fine Rules Compendium that could have all these basic things in one place, it is a bit confusing.


----------



## DracoSuave

The RC is an optional book you're not supposed to need for every character at the table.  The Heroes books are books you DO need depending on the character you're playing at the table.  

So, you DO need rules inherent to character creation and what characters can do, what their abilities do, how to read a power, etc. etc. because players NEED that stuff handy.  Thus it must be reprinted in both books; there's no telling which of the two the player needs.

'Just print it in the Rules Compendium' is counterproductive-  Now your players need an extra book just to play one character; you've made the cost of entry into the game from just over half of the PHB to over the cost of the PHB.  You've defeated the whole purpose behind the Essentials release strategy in one simple maneuver.

So, yes, they DO have to reprint the content in order to accomplish their stated goal of making the barrier to entry for players lower.


----------



## Ferdil

Could you give me some examples of Aspects of the Wild for the hunter?


----------

